

Chrome 12 Released With 3D CSS - peternorton
http://www.conceivablytech.com/7824/products/google-bumps-chrome-to-version-12

======
ryanmarsh
I'm just curious. What's the relevance of how much they paid for the
enhancements?

~~~
weaksauce
They pay for bugs:

[http://blog.intego.com/2010/02/11/google-makes-first-
payout-...](http://blog.intego.com/2010/02/11/google-makes-first-payout-for-
security-bugs/)

